# Flashing Droid 3 roms on the bionic



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I have flashed cm9 and maverick 2.5, both droid 3 roms. No data, and it doesn't recognize the internal sdcard. Phone & wifi works. I flashed both with safestrap. Tried to flash rubix, but no go.


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

So they were able to get cm9 up and running on the D3? Maybe there is still a shred of hope for us Bionic guys. Yea, I know....just some wishful thinking.


----------

